# Very new to smoking.  Looking for some guidance.



## Grant Putman (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello all.  I’m new to smoking.  My wife got me a Masterbuilt smoker as a Christmas present.  It runs on propane.  Pretty simple to use but now I want to try to make ribs for a super bowl party.  I tried the 3-2-1 method today and they turned out pretty good.  Good flavor, just a little tough.  How do I get them to be tender and “fall off the bone”?


----------



## Grant Putman (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply!  I’ll give your method a try.  The ones that I made today were ok, just tough.  Do you think that means that I didn’t cook them for long enough?  I did the 3-2-1 method but had some trouble maintaining the temp at 225.  For the first hour it was around 240, for the second and third hour it was closer to 200.  Finally got it dialed in at 225 for the last three hours.


----------



## Dafish13 (Jan 13, 2019)

If the temp is running low the time to cook natuarally goes up.  It’s always good to check that your temperature gauge is correct.  You can get some feel for how done they are while they are still wrapped - call it a modified bend test.  The first 3 hours are about smoke, the 2 hours after are about cooking the meat and the last hour is about putting the bark back on the ribs.  Good luck on your next cook.


----------



## RickNess (Jan 13, 2019)

my 2 cents...99% of the time...if they're too tough, you didn't cook them long enough.  Wrapping in foil after 170 degrees (about 3 hours or so) will help cook the meat w/o drying them out.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 13, 2019)

welcome. give this thread a read  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new smoker. 

If we have 1000 members on this forum there has to be at least 999 ways to make ribs based on people’s opinions. 
My opinion is nothing is “wrong” if you enjoy it. More people than not think fall off the bone is the best there is. That’s ok. Your not entering a bbq comp. 

So To answer your question you steam the ribs more in the foil with liquid. That’s the middle of the 3-2-1 method or the “2” part. 

If I was you I’d invest in a good dual probe thermo as there is no way the thermo on your masterbuilt is correct. Then you’ll know your true temp. That’s a big start. If your ribs were a bit tough your probably smoking at a lower temp than you think you are. 


If you use the 3-2-1 method at 225 degrees and add a little more time to the “2” part you’ll get some fall off the bone ribs your looking for. And you can try adding more time to the foiled part, or less as you work through the learning curve and find out what kind of tenderness you like. 

Good luck with your super bowl ribs!

Scott


----------



## RickNess (Jan 13, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new smoker.
> 
> If we have 1000 members on this forum there has to be at least 999 ways to make ribs based on people’s opinions.
> My opinion is nothing is “wrong” if you enjoy it. More people than not think fall off the bone is the best there is. That’s ok. Your not entering a bbq comp.
> ...



couldn't agree more...that's the fun of smoking meat...trial and error to get what tastes good to you...


----------



## Grant Putman (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow.  Thanks for all the responses everyone.  They have already taught me some things that just watching videos online didn’t.  I can’t wait to give it another try next weekend!

  I think where I went wrong was not having the temperature high enough at times.  I have a Weber iGrill probe that I used to monitor the temp of the smoker while the meat was smoking.  This is the first time that I used the probe to measure ambient temp, didn’t realize how off the gauge on the smoker door was.  

Thanks again everyone.  I’ll report back after my next try.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 13, 2019)

Dust lightly with Killer Hogs All Purpose rub on both sides then dust fairly heavy with Killer Hogs regular rub. Get the smoker to 250 degrees. Throw in some Hickory or Pecan. Smoke at 250 degrees for 2.5 to 3 hours. Remove and add margarine, brown sugar and honey to both sides and double wrap with heavy duty aluminum foil. Place back on the smoker at 250 degrees for 2.5 hours or until the internal meat temp is 206 degrees. This recipe has never failed me. They won't fall off the bone but you get a tender bite every time. I have step by step pics on some of my threads that I have posted. Good luck.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 14, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new smoker.
> 
> If we have 1000 members on this forum there has to be at least 999 ways to make ribs based on people’s opinions.
> My opinion is nothing is “wrong” if you enjoy it. More people than not think fall off the bone is the best there is. That’s ok. Your not entering a bbq comp.
> ...



Agree totally. Now, what type of ribs were you smoking, Babybacks or maybe St. Louis cut spares? Timing on these two can be a bit different. BTW: while some like them that way (fall off the bone) IMO the flavor can suffer a bit if they're over cooked. Again, it's all personal.  If interested in another method, see recipe in the signature below.

Matt


----------



## solman (Jan 14, 2019)

Grant Putman said:


> Hello all.  I’m new to smoking.  My wife got me a Masterbuilt smoker as a Christmas present.  It runs on propane.  Pretty simple to use but now I want to try to make ribs for a super bowl party.  I tried the 3-2-1 method today and they turned out pretty good.  Good flavor, just a little tough.  How do I get them to be tender and “fall off the bone”?



i did ribs over the weekend using the 3-2-1 method at 228-230F (inkbird thermometer at the top and bottom racks) and they turned out "fall off the bone." i prefer a much more firm rib and not "fall off the bone" but my wife loves "fall off the bone" and so do many others. if you like it that way, aim for that.

one thing i've noticed is that if i don't wrap the ribs during the "2" period well enough, then it doesn't get a chance to steam as well and ribs turn out tough. so make sure and wrap it tight during the "2" period to trap the steam, and make sure you're getting accurate smoker temperature (don't rely on the built-in thermometer).


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

Opinions opinions I never wrap anything it all comes do to personal preference. As stated the therm on the smoker is mostly off so don't be relied on it. IT temp is the answer they are done when they are done.

Warren


----------



## Brass Man (Jan 16, 2019)

Did a batch of ribs a couple of weeks ago in the new Masterbuilt propane smoker.
Removed the membrane and then put on the dry rub.
Heated up the smoker to 250 and used hickory chips.
2 hours in the smoker at 250 degrees
Put brown sugar, honey and butter and a sheet of aluminum foil. Put the ribs, meat in the mixture and wrapped them up.
Back in the smoker for 1 hour.
Sliced the foil open after 1 hour and returned to the smoke for 30 minutes.
Came out moist and tender a flavorful.


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

